# Toilet Whistle



## neral1

Can anyone give me an answer: My problem my flush makes whistling sound when I use the toilet, at time it increases and sometimes no whistle? Whats happening?

Please help.


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Neral:
The whistling sound is because of a restriction in the water supply. It works just like you puckering your lips to whistle.
If the whistle is at the moment of flushing there may be a bowl cleaning chunck lodged in the inlet. I do not approve of bowl cleaners/deodorizers that have to be hung in the tank, they give this sort of problem all too often.
If the whistle is while the tank is filling there may be a supply line of copper that was cut and not reamed; the same problem, it makes like a pucker.
Another thing you may need to check is the cut-off valve at the wall. It has a rubber washer in it that may have broken and is lodged in the supply line.
It may also be a problem in the ball-cock valve which you may need to change out.
Please let us know how it comes out.
Glenn


----------



## neral1

The whistling sound is when the water/tank starts to fill.


----------



## majakdragon

Sounds like a fill-valve problem. May be calcium deposits blocking the flow. I would recommend replacing the valve. I use Fluidmaster 400A valves. Less than $10 at most Home Centers and hardware stores. While you have the valve disconnected, hold a rag over the top of the supply tube and turn the supply valve on and off 2 or 3 times. This should clear any blockage in the valve or supply tube. If you have the "ball type" fill valve, the Fluidmaster will eliminate it. Keep the (extremely simple) installation instruction since they also contain trouble shooting info for the future.


----------



## gallo_gun

I agree with majakdragon completely, it is the fill valve I have many calls about whistling toilets where I work at and eliminating the ball-cock fill valve and replacing it with a fluidmaster should work. They are very easy to install


----------



## smith931

I have the same problem. The whistle just makes me irritated. Then I replace a new rubber washer in the valve and thankfully it was fixed.


----------

